# Help with PCLinuxOS and Nvidia Driver Install



## INTELCRAZY

I have no idea how to install an Nvidia driver, I tried having Synaptic do it but it's having problems fetching "404: not found". How do I install this damn driver? I am so tired of screwing with it that it's not even funny... Obviously, one of MS's good innovations never leaked into Linux and no idiot has said "..let's make something close to .exe....". I have tried installing by "sh" in Konsole and then pasting the file location but it says I am running an X Server and I should exit... What do I do here? Can something that ties to Linux be in an understandable language?

Thanks


----------



## Motoxrdude

Relax, its just an OS that your not used to. Press control+alt+backspace. This will kill the xserver. Now, re-run that command. 
IMO, pclinuxos is not very good. Try ubuntu, it has a built in "Restricted Driveres Manager" which will install proprietary software for you.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Motoxrdude said:


> Relax, its just an OS that your not used to. Press control+alt+backspace. This will kill the xserver. Now, re-run that command.
> IMO, pclinuxos is not very good. Try ubuntu, it has a built in "Restricted Driveres Manager" which will install proprietary software for you.



Oh, Ubuntu is worse, IMO....

That takes me to the login screen... WTF!? I gotta be logged in to accomplish something... Linux is retarded.


Thanks


----------



## Motoxrdude

INTELCRAZY said:


> Oh, Ubuntu is worse, IMO....
> 
> That takes me to the login screen... WTF!? I gotta be logged in to accomplish something... Linux is retarded.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Worked fine for me. When you go to login, change the session and look for something like "FailSafe Terminal" or just "Terminal". I havent used PCLinuxOS long enough to really know what the name is exactly, but it's along those lines. 

And maybe linux isnt for you. Linux does take some basic computer knowledge and it's not meant for everyone.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Motoxrdude said:


> Worked fine for me. When you go to login, change the session and look for something like "FailSafe Terminal" or just "Terminal". I havent used PCLinuxOS long enough to really know what the name is exactly, but it's along those lines.
> 
> And maybe linux isnt for you. Linux does take some basic computer knowledge and it's not meant for everyone.



What do I do in the external terminal? Why do I have to go out of the OS to install something so simple?

I have the basic computer knowledge, I just like simplicity, I don't like writing twenty lines of code to get some idiotic driver installed that could've been done in two clicks with Windows, it's not me...


----------



## Motoxrdude

INTELCRAZY said:


> What do I do in the external terminal? Why do I have to go out of the OS to install something so simple?
> 
> I have the basic computer knowledge, I just like simplicity, I don't like writing twenty lines of code to get some idiotic driver installed that could've been done in two clicks with Windows, it's not me...



It takes one line of code.


> sudo ./(name of file).run


I dont understand why you are having such great difficulty. And how in the hell do you go "out of a OS"?. All you are doing is login out and login in again. Hell, just open the terminal and enter


		Code:
	

sudo killall xserver

then run the command.

Or use ubuntu, and two clicks later you'll have drivers installed.

Linux is not windows. Linux does not aim to be like windows. Linux is linux, and if you don't like linux or don't have the capacity to run linux, use windows and stop complaining!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Motoxrdude said:


> It takes one line of code.
> 
> I dont understand why you are having such great difficulty. And how in the hell do you go "out of a OS"?. All you are doing is login out and login in again. Hell, just open the terminal and enter
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo killall xserver
> 
> then run the command.
> 
> Or use ubuntu, and two clicks later you'll have drivers installed.
> 
> Linux is not windows. Linux does not aim to be like windows. Linux is linux, and if you don't like linux or don't have the capacity to run linux, use windows and stop complaining!



Hmm...Well I can actually understand VB, Python, and just a bit of C, but I be damned if I can't understand Linux's ignorance..

Explain here, what do the commands do? I don't like to regurgitate shit and not know what is going on and what does what, that is the main problem with this forum...

Thanks


----------



## Motoxrdude

Sudo (gives admin privilages) killall (kills a process) xserver (the gui).

So every operating system runs in a shell (text mode or terminal). Then there is a GUI ontop of that which issue commands to the shell. So by using the terminal you are bypassing the GUI (xserver) and running commands directly to the shell.

The reason you can't install the drivers is that for some reason, nvidia decided you cant run a gui while installing the drivers. I have always hated having to install nvidia drivers because of this. ATI on the other hand is just a simple double click and it runs through the install without any problems.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What do I do then?

Thanks

When I type in "killall xserver" it says "xserver: no process killed"


----------



## Motoxrdude

Did you try logging out and select the "Terminal" and trying it then?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Motoxrdude said:


> Did you try logging out and select the "Terminal" and trying it then?



Yeah Failsafe, logged on under Root... and I type 
	
	




		Code:
	

sh '/root/desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run'


Then it says "No such file or directory", when I can run it in GUI and get that error above...

Thanks


----------



## Motoxrdude

to change directories type "cd (directory)"
example:
cd /home

then to list all files and folders in the directory type "ls"
so use the cd command to get in the same directory as the .run file is in then use ls to make sure it is really there. then type 


> sh 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run'


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Motoxrdude said:


> to change directories type "cd (directory)"
> example:
> cd /home
> 
> then to list all files and folders in the directory type "ls"
> so use the cd command to get in the same directory as the .run file is in then use ls to make sure it is really there. then type



Well I have it saved under "/root/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run", as you know, it defaults to root so there is not need for "cd /root" in this case. I can use "ls" and it shows up, but when I type in 
	
	




		Code:
	

sh 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run'

 I get "No such file or directory". I don't understand why this is happening...

Thanks


----------



## PabloTeK

Try this:



		Code:
	

sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run


----------



## INTELCRAZY

PabloTeK said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run



Ha... I am away from that, no more Linux for me, I am done with it.. I tried Fedora 8, I love the interface.. I am hating Linux as a whole, I can't run anything out of the box. Either it's Linux or Nvidia's drivers must be finicky. I can't make anything 'run' out of the box. PCLinuxOS can't run the install of the Nvidia drivers after a reboot and going straight to Failsafe.. Now I try Fedora and it tells me to install some "binunit"(something like that), I installed, then I tried again, it needs another. I didn't even try to read what it wanted I just hit my shutdown button on my laptop and closed it. I am done and will probably go back to using Vista or a form of Mac... 

It is pretty damn bad when you can't do something as simple as install a little driver, which is usually considered as "first configuration". And that's not even mentioning having to leave the GUI. I will say it this way, Linux is too old, it needs some serious updating, they just keep piling new security and interface crap on it. The code for the terminals reminds me of an STD, it is spread into all of the Linux OS's, it is an aggravation, and apparently, somebody needs to give it a shot of penicillin. I AM DONE WITH LINUX! Yes, D-O-N-E, DONE....Done... And the only reason Linux is good for servers, is because it requires no direct human interaction.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Like i said, some people just don't have the capacity to run linux. If you like windows, use windows, if you like linux, use linux. I don't understand why you had such confusion on which OS you like. Linux is not windows. Linux does not aim to be like windows. Linux does not aim to replace windows(but it would be nice). 
I agree, nvidia drivers are way to complicated to install for the average user. If you dont like the gnome interface (what ubuntu uses), you can always try kubuntu which gives you the restricted drivers manager.

And it's your own fault you cant enter ./(name of file) into the terminal. If the file was spelled correctly then it would run, but i guess you couldnt handle that.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Motoxrdude said:


> Like i said, some people just don't have the capacity to run linux. If you like windows, use windows, if you like linux, use linux. I don't understand why you had such confusion on which OS you like. Linux is not windows. Linux does not aim to be like windows. Linux does not aim to replace windows(but it would be nice).
> I agree, nvidia drivers are way to complicated to install for the average user. If you dont like the gnome interface (what ubuntu uses), you can always try kubuntu which gives you the restricted drivers manager.
> 
> And it's your own fault you cant enter ./(name of file) into the terminal. If the file was spelled correctly then it would run, but i guess you couldnt handle that.



I was using Gnome with Fedora 8, I like the interface...

I did enter that, it just requires twenty-million packages to get one little stubborn driver to run.


----------



## patrickv

Motoxrdude said:


> Like i said, some people just don't have the capacity to run linux. If you like windows, use windows, if you like linux, use linux. I don't understand why you had such confusion on which OS you like.



something i've always wanted to say  
it's not really the "capacity" like you said but more like "understanding" of how linux works
yeah linux (any*) can get really confusing at times
I've used Pclinux and my card (yeah old,Geforce6200) was installed automatically. got the highest resolution but lately im away from linux, don't have the time (or the place )


----------



## patrickv

INTELCRAZY said:


> I was using Gnome with Fedora 8, I like the interface...
> 
> I did enter that, it just requires twenty-million packages to get one little stubborn driver to run.



Fedora sucks mad eggs in my view Intelcrazy, yeah just to install an APP, it takes lard, and it's really stupid with fedora, sometimes you have to navigate to the "etc" folder and uncomment all base-url from some files, Fedora sucks


----------



## INTELCRAZY

patrickv said:


> something i've always wanted to say
> it's not really the "capacity" like you said but more like "understanding" of how linux works
> yeah linux (any*) can get really confusing at times
> I've used Pclinux and my card (yeah old,Geforce6200) was installed automatically. got the highest resolution but lately im away from linux, don't have the time (or the place )



Lucky you, had your card drivers installed auto, wish that would have happened to me. I got to my laptop's native resolution, 1440x900. But things like moving a window across my desktop was laggy. I figured video drivers...



patrickv said:


> Fedora sucks mad eggs in my view Intelcrazy, yeah just to install an APP, it takes lard, and it's really stupid with fedora, sometimes you have to navigate to the "etc" folder and uncomment all base-url from some files, Fedora sucks



lard? I was going through "yum" at first, I wanna know who sits out there and writes this crap. If the distros were updated and it wasn't constantly being ghetto-rigged with package managers and installers that have to be installed by installing other crap, this wouldn't happen, Linux might have a market share today.



> don't have the time



I have the time, I would just rather spend my hour doing something other than installing package upon package to make a driver work, configuring something that should've been done when it was produced.


----------



## patrickv

INTELCRAZY said:


> lard ?I was going through "yum" at first, I wanna know who sits out there and writes this crap. If the distros were updated and it wasn't constantly being ghetto-rigged with package managers and installers that have to be installed by installing other crap, this wouldn't happen, Linux might have a market share today.



Forgot to tell you, instead of using Yum, you should have use *YUM EXTENDER*

code in terminal : *yum -y install yumex*

it's just like suse, with Suse you get Yast, but instead of yast, i used Smart, smart is way better


----------



## tlarkin

YUM, is yellowdog update manager, which is a command line package manager.  Other ones that RH based distros support are rug and yast, though yast may be suse linux only.

The problem is, IMO, with out actually physically seeing your machine is that you are not in the right path.  You probably downloaded the installer script under your user name, then logged in as root and tried running it from the root's home directory, and it doesn't exist on the root's home directory.

In almost all Linux distros all user data is stored under /home/username and root is special so it get its own directory, /root.  You do not need to logged in as root to install the script.  You can do that via the sudo command.

So, if you downloaded under intelcrazy (for example if that was your user name) on your desktop it would be located under /home/intelcrazy/desktop or ~/Desktop.  So, you can boot into run level 1 which is basically single user mode.  Single user mode loads everything but X and some networking services, run level 5 is everything with X just FYI.  See this document on how to boot into single user mode

http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/...ustom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html

Now, once in single user mode it will eventually prompt you for a log in, just like it would for the gui except there is no GUI.  So you would log in as intelcrazy, and then do the following code



		Code:
	

sudo sh ~/Desktop/nvidiascript.sh


Obviously fill in the proper path.  Now if you don't know this, you can always type the first two letters or so in each directory and then hit the tab button and it will auto fill.  It will prompt you for your root password, enter it, then all you need to do afterwards is type reboot at the prompt and it should restart the whole system.

There is a HUGE reason why linux has and never will adopt the .exe.  It is how it works by design, and windows makes everyone run as root users basically and gives applications direct kernel access via kernel hooks.  Which is why you see thousands and thousands and thousands of viruses for windows.  When you allow applications to run and modify the system with out proper permissions you allow things to easily be malicious.  I wish windows software installs required admin passwords, that would cut down on a ton of crap out there for windows that is bad for it.


----------

